
Ben Daglish (1966-2018) - vardump
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ben_Daglish
======
vardump
BEN DAGLISH - UNSEEN - A TRIBUTE!:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hF9mwPUY6b4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hF9mwPUY6b4)

Ben Daglish C64 music - RIP 2018:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVCPHW5GK9M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVCPHW5GK9M)

So many childhood memories. Music for for example these games:

* The Last Ninja (together with Anthony Lees) [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6j0rhjKALg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6j0rhjKALg)

* Deflektor [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WO5MOd4Y7o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WO5MOd4Y7o),

* Auf Wiedersehen Monty (together with Rob Hubbard) [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQG8vkNG8aM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQG8vkNG8aM)

* Cobra [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wf0eYM1xnuc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wf0eYM1xnuc)

* Krakout [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNCdLRd7y9M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNCdLRd7y9M)

* Vikings [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouPgpzGieo8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouPgpzGieo8)

And many other.

